# Filters Pads - Ebay



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, over the years of re-using these foam pads, some are quite rare down! And if you have oscars and feeding hikari gold, i'm sure you're experiencing them changing into a red color! LOL!

Anyways, I've been complained many many times by the woman at home on getting new ones, so I decided to, but getting a few online is pretty much the same as buy a dozen!

These aren't manufacturers and no, i'm not trying to do a group buy, but I'll be purchasing quite a few of each and see if anyone is going to be interested!

Fluval 203 Foam
Fluval 303 Foam
Elite Mini Filter Foam
Fluval 3 Plus Foam
Fluval U3 Foram

Let me know if anyone's interested, as I know some people don't ever buy from ebay, and some people just don't have credit cards! Anyways, doesn't matter, let me know if you guy have any experience on purchasing foam pads on ebay, thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have any experience with the Fluval stuff on Ebay, but I've bought several things on Ebay for my Eheims, and also over at PetsandPonds.com. But the stuff was OEM stuff and not knockoffs, so they worked great.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yah, I bought things from petsandponds and bigalsonline, but my only issue is... trying to find fluval 203 filter cartridges for the OEM on ebay was $25 for two LOL!
The knock off were like $12 for 8 or something! LOL!
Anyways, if i order 2, it's almost the same price of ordering 8! So I thought if anyone need some, it won't cost much at all! =) thought i just try it out, as it ain't gonna make much damage anyways~


----------

